# Darth Waffle, fusion lab blend by CaptainEnormous



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I received my package of Fusion Lab blends in today, and after smelling all of the different, wonderful smelling blends, I decided to start with this one. 

The aroma out of the baggie really surprised me. In a post about this blend, Dave (CaptainEnormous) mentions that the tin aroma reminds him of waffles, hence the name. He's right, and it's a prominent smell of waffles too! Not too sweet, and not like the bland frozen waffles either. It's more along the lines of the bready, yeasty belgian type waffles that I really like. It was this "tin" aroma that made me really want to light this up (or stuff a pillow with it so I can smell it in my sleep and have wonderful pipe dreams).

Once you light the pipe, however, anything resembling waffles vanishes completely. What you are left with is a great tasting blend that is easy to smoke and seems to bring the best of many worlds together into one bowl of tobacco. I am reminded of hay from the Virginia tobacco at times, and an earthy, nuttiness of Burley at others. I struggle to taste honey, but get plenty of sweetness in the smoke, which I assume is a combination of the virgina, cavendish, and the bee nectar popping its head in from time to time. The description says there is latakia in there too, but it must only be a smidgen to complement the main ingredients - it doesn't come through very strong at all. At most, I get a whiff of the smokiness in the room note.

It has what I would consider a medium body to the smoke, and a nice amount of vitamin N. With it being an easy going smoke with a high nicotine content, I can see someone smoking this too fast. In fact, I've had to slow myself down a few times already. If you can pace yourself, it's a terrific experience. 

This is a real winner! Nice job Dave! I'm smoking my first bowl and already contemplating ordering a pound of this to stash away somewhere.


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

Great Review Dan! My mouth was watering as I was reading :lol: Sounds like a delightful tobacco blend well worth trying.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Dan, I tried this too and did experience the honey... It's funny, because at first it was really hard to place, but now that you mention "hay", that's exactly what brought it on; to me there was a distinct sugary sweet hay flavor, but the sweetness was subdued liked a real honey.

Dave has a hit on his hands, I really enjoyed this blend a lot!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I may have to drive to Albany. "Puzzling. The burglar took nothing but a pound of Darth Waffle and a bag of pipe cleaners, leaving this obscene, albeit well-constructed, screed against Tobacco Nazis taped to the cash register." 

Glad you posted this, Dan, I enjoyed it! :tu I was thinking there should be an entry at tobaccoreviews, too, to give the PuffBlenders some exposure. Sounds like the good captain might be up for promotion to MajorEnormous! :clap2:


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Belgian waffles? *opens up new tab and goes to PipesandCigars*


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

karatekyle said:


> Belgian waffles? *opens up new tab and goes to PipesandCigars*


I did that exact same thing. :lol:


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

I too enjoyed this. For an aromatic it's not too bad. I got absolutely no latakia though. The honey came through very well though. Pretty decent aro. Good job Dave!


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Excellent review, Dan!

Told you it really did smell of waffles!

I've been smoking this stuff regularly since November. 
It's not an easy blend to describe--I think you nailed the tin note, the smoke, and the room note perfectly.

I've wanted a strong, slightly smokey/sweet blend for a while. . .and what I found was usually either too light or too perfumed.
I tried to keep this blend clean enough that it wouldn't ghost a pipe or grow tiresome, but was still multidimensional and satisfying (sip slowly, if your Nicotine sensitive. . .the Waffle doesn't mess around). 
Anywho. . .Glad others enjoying the Darth Waffle. 

My only complaint is that it arrives crispy dry. The Fusion Lab blending tobaccos varied in terms of their humidity. No idea if that's just the nature of certain tobaccos, or whether some were just stored differently. 
I sprinkled mine with a little distilled water then let it sit in a big plastic bag for a couple days. Then repeated a few time. The extra humidity slows the smoke, and brings out some different notes.


----------

